# Castalia fish hatchery questions.



## porter

My wife got picked for the lottery. I was wondering if anyone knows what they bite on. I was planning on taking a bunch of rooster tails and maybe some waxies. If anyone has experience please let me know.


----------



## sdkohio

When I went the fish swarmed at anything tossed on the surface. There was a bunch of cereal laying in the shore someone had been feeding them. They were cautious about worms floated under a bobber, but they did eventually bite them. I would say some type of SMALL popper would be good too. I also used a small spoon reeled at the top of the water. Make sure you have decent line and a net with a handle at least a couple feet long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250

This is all you need! EVERY CAST


----------



## porter

Thanks. I wish they would've let us pick the day. It's pretty cold out and it's prime deer hunting time.


----------



## Earthworms

They will hit anything that moves, we limited out in about 11 minutes. You are not allowed to release them either. Was insane.


----------



## james.

What are you catching? I'm new around here thanks in advance.


----------



## porter

james. said:


> What are you catching? I'm new around here thanks in advance.


There is a creek there filled with large trout. You have to apply for the lottery in march and then if you win they notify you of the day and time to fish.


----------



## Flathead76

So where are your fish pictures?


----------



## odell daniel

rangerpig250 said:


> View attachment 282633
> This is all you need! EVERY CAST





rangerpig250 said:


> View attachment 282633
> This is all you need! EVERY CAST


I was in eastern British Columbia years ago, I saw trout rising everywhere, every river, and the little mountain ponds, I always kept my ultralite behind the seat, I stopped at a gas station and they had the Panther Martins, I stopped by the elk river,(no liscense) and wanted to make a couple casts, on the first cast with the spinner caught a huge trout,I have pics but this was before cell phones, before computers, I was worried about getting caught without a licsense so I let the fish go and got outta there. Panther Martins work,


----------



## sauguy

I went last Sept. 80 degree day. I threw 1/8 jigs with 3 inch curly tails, wife threw small spinner baits. White was the color that worked best. Bigger baits caught bigger trout.


----------



## Scum_Frog

thistubes4u is an employee at the hatchery he should be able to help u out!


----------



## Shortdrift

When I was a member of TU we helped at the fishing dates. If you want larger fish, fish larger baits.Those large Rainbows eat the smaller fish if that gives you an idea what you can use. Suggest you fish barb-less which gives you a better chance of "Losing" the smaller fish.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Used to fish the Mad back when they stocked it and slammed them on Panther Martins Gold was my favorite. But for that place i
I'd take some Husky Jerks like they fish off the piers on Lake Erie. Big baits for the big fish


----------



## rutty

porter said:


> My wife got picked for the lottery. I was wondering if anyone knows what they bite on. I was planning on taking a bunch of rooster tails and maybe some waxies. If anyone has experience please let me know.


It depends on when you got drawn, I was jus there early October and the weeds are too choked to throw a rooster tail. We always with the kiki flat fish. They work great.


----------



## RevKillj0y

Slightly off-topic, I apologize for thread hi-jacking. I've never fished the metroparks after they stock trout. I've got a kid now so that will get us in on an "early" day but we may traveling at that time. How long after they stock do the ponds typically last before they're "out-fished"??


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Castalia was a blast when I went with Rangerpig (Thanks again)

Kids had a blast. I was grabbing oddball lures (pop-r's, spinnerbaits, etc) out of the tacklebox and was catching em no problem

Fly rod also worked like a charm


----------



## 78bluestreak

porter said:


> My wife got picked for the lottery. I was wondering if anyone knows what they bite on. I was planning on taking a bunch of rooster tails and maybe some waxies. If anyone has experience please let me know.


When I fished the cold creek lottery, the State of Ohio presented a fly fishing program and then you fished with their flies (black woolly worm) and the fishing was non-stop until you reeled in three.
they are a strong tasting fish so not you run of the mill lake erie perch/walleye variety. bring a large cooler, these are no small trout. enjoy yourself.


----------



## crankman

Few years back I won a spot and my buddy threw a 3-1/2" jointed yellow Jitterbug with huge trebles when we started just for laughs---joke was on him when a nice trout nearly took it out of the water a few seconds after landing! They truly WILL hit anything!


----------



## Shortdrift

Reviewing the answers on this post reminded me of helping individuals to use the fly rod prior to fishing. Women were by far the easiest to teach as they didn't have any pre-consieved ideas and did not try to force the cast. I was great fun to watch everyone as they caught their first fish.


----------



## Falcon76

porter said:


> My wife got picked for the lottery. I was wondering if anyone knows what they bite on. I was planning on taking a bunch of rooster tails and maybe some waxies. If anyone has experience please let me know.


Black wooly buggers.fly rod.


----------



## nschap

I fished it with my son several times. He wouldn't use anything except my flyrod. He was like 12 yrs old. He only wanted the big ones. He would cost out in front of the big ones, then when all the little ones chased it. He would lead them upstream about 100' then he would run back to where the big ones were still laying and catch them. Worked like a charm.


----------



## JohnD

Grandkids have gotten drawn over the last few years. I used a small dark nymph fly the size for bluegills a couple feet under a small float for the grand daughters. I and grandson used flyrods. We always slammed them. Take a landing net. The bank is steep in places. I squeeze down the barbs so its easy to intentionaly loose the smaller ones. Grandson caught a 23 inch rainbow and I got a 21 inch brown. Good luck


----------



## FSZ

My kids have been drawn 4-5 times over the years. John D's advice above is spot on- we learned to use small nymphs under a float and bend the barb down. Small fish can be allowed to run and will work off. If you use barbed hooks you could be done in 15 minutes. After losing a few fish with the barb bent down you will learn how to keep them on. 

Take a picnic breakfast or lunch and take a half hour break when you have half your limit. 

Doing the above you should be able to stretch your fishing time since there is no catch and release fishing.


----------



## christopher sibert

porter said:


> My wife got picked for the lottery. I was wondering if anyone knows what they bite on. I was planning on taking a bunch of rooster tails and maybe some waxies. If anyone has experience please let me know.


Power grub and a crappie hook


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton

I would use a fly rod and they should eat any dry fly on the surface because they are born and raised on floating foods!


----------

